# Hoegh Osaka



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

She loaded in the med for Halifax NS gave etc a month out arrived on the 16 march only spent a hour in port . Now back at sea still given Halifax as destination a few miles off the port but no ais for the last 3 hours.


----------



## Hugh Wilson (Aug 18, 2005)

And??


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day borderreiver.sm.today.07:46.re:hoegh osaka,she may have sunk.been taken by pirates.and as #2 said.AND!!!!let us know if you make contact.thanks for posting regards ben27


----------



## Paul Barford (Apr 4, 2006)

6 hours ago she was slow steaming off Halifax(Thumb)


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Paul Barford said:


> 6 hours ago she was slow steaming off Halifax(Thumb)


Which one, Halifax Nova Scotia or Halifax Yorkshire??


----------



## Hugh Wilson (Aug 18, 2005)

It does Halifax NS which in all fairness normally indicates Halifax Nova Scotia


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Back on AIS again. just Picked up the pilot and moving into Halifax NS.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day borderreiver,sm,yesterday,18:56.#7.thank you for your reply.good to know she made it to halifax.regards ben27


----------



## Scatari (May 19, 2012)

Details here (second article):

http://shipfax.blogspot.ca/


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day scatari,m,18thmarch,2015.12:28.#9.great link.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Now she heading back to Southampton eta 17 april1800


----------

